# Where to live in AD



## odnanus (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi! I am sure this question has been asked a hundred times earlier, but asking it again...Where are the places that i should look to stay in AD? I will be moving there next month. I have a small family with a 3 year old. 

Any suggestions? Also any ideas on Children's parks and Libraries?

Cheerio..


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Whats your budget ? Will you be having a car?

Before suggesting any area, I need to know these 2 very crucial pieces of info...


----------



## odnanus (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Tropicana,

Thanks a lot for getting back. My budget would be around 100K per year. I would prefer having a car but of course will depend once I arrive and set myself up. Car is a second priority. 

Key is to stay at some location where I can get schools (for my 3 year old) and a convenient area to live.

Thanks again.

Sunando


----------

